# 96 Marin Monocoque, worth anything?



## kbahus (Sep 11, 2005)

So I have had this bike since about 1996 and it has been collecting dust. I tried to update it a few years back but it still did not really fit my needs. I have most of the original parts and the frame is in great condition and even has a vintage Paul Components sticker on it  I have yet to see another in person and only two others on the internet. I am kind of tired of keeping it around as it just takes up space but at the same time it is pretty cool looking and definitely retro. Is this thing worth anything? More importantly does anyone have any info about this bike and it's roots?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

another of these??

quick! here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=463090

before you get a bazookering


----------



## kbahus (Sep 11, 2005)

Great, looks like I f'd that all up. I was on my way to post it in Marin forum and saw the vintage option so just threw it in there without looking. To save part of my ass I did search for info on this bike and found little. I suppose if anyone has more information about what this bike really is that would be more beneficial than a value. Redemption?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

not a biggie, you'll get a wrist slap and life will go on...A cool looking bike, how does it ride?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Post pics of someone attractive riding it, and we'll let it slide.

Most of us would like it to be female, but sfgirlonbike might appreciate it if you posted it with a guy too, so get crackin....

No pics? This thread will die a boring death off the bottom of the page.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*I forgive you...*

but only because you have a cool avatar! Strong Bad rules! You can do a search for completed auctions on ebay and see if any have been sold and for how much. Other than that, it is worth what someone will pay you for it. That may not be much!

The real ? is, "Do you use your powers for good, or for AWESOME?"

some info that may be helpful:

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...96&Brand=Marin&Model=Monocoque+(01)&Type=bike

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...96&Brand=Marin&Model=Monocoque+(02)&Type=bike

frog


----------



## kbahus (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks guys, I will get some pics up this weekend as it is sitting at my other place up in Wyoming. The bikepedia link makes me want to cry a little. I remember it being expensive but "good" back in the day. By today's standards it's right up there with the $399 bottom line bikes, definitely not in the $1400 class.


----------



## kbahus (Sep 11, 2005)

Well it took a little longer than expected but got it all back together and in riding condition. I don't have a scale but this bike is surprisingly light. Put it on clist today but no calls yet


----------



## silverface (Jun 30, 2010)

I have one of these monocoques

www.flickr.com/photos/jpgpearson/2356335582/sizes/l/in/set-72157603994491849/


----------



## silverface (Jun 30, 2010)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jpgpearson/2356335582/" title="75.jpg by jonathan.pearson99, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2094/2356335582_ed0c90e268.jpg"


----------



## silverface (Jun 30, 2010)

*marin monocoque*

If you want to know a price.......... Its worth about £260 yep thats all.


----------

